# Polaris Razor reviews



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am looking at purchasing a Polaris Razor 4 with family. I have heard stories of the Sportsmans having issues, but not much about the Razors. We are pretty set on the Razor 4 to have the easy seating for 4 where you don't have to climb up in to the bed like on a Rhino or Ranger....Any reviews or experiences would be helpful, thanks!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Rented one this weekend in AZ they are a blast! Having now driven the one with and without EPS I would recommend getting the EPS. We are thinking about one in 2013. I want to see what the new kawasaki 4 seater is all about 1st.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

What is eps? One review said that the engine brake sucks...


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> What is eps? One review said that the end sucks...


EPS = Power steering...


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Huge... I am interested in purchasing a UTV as well with the RZR being at the top of the list so far. Let me know what you find out with a quick post here and I will do the same. My limiting factor is used so my reviews will most definitely be on later models.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think we will get the 4 seated 800 limited with power steering and fancier paint/seats for $15,300 from carbon emery motorsports, much less than most along Wasatch front and less than some idiots want for used.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I think we will get the 4 seated 800 limited with power steering and fancier paint/seats for $15,300 from carbon emery motorsports, much less than most along Wasatch front and less than some idiots want for used.


Isn't that a Ranger at that point? One of the selling points of the Rzr is it is trail rated meaning it is less than I believe 52" wide to go on four wheeler only trails. The bigger rigs like the Rangers and Mules are not allowed on those trails.

My in-laws bought a Rzr. Overall I have been a little disappointed with it and I am a Polaris fan. They are extremely peppy, they have tons of power, but there is some serious dust issues. There are kits you can buy to help out with it, but if you have door on the cab will fill up with dust. The seats sit kind of low and it is hard to see over the hood. Not a huge deal, but one some of the trails I ride I like to see my tires and know exactly where they are. There is also clearance issues, normal size rocks that you would just easily go over in a regular quad you will hit with the undercarriage. There are a lot of sweet add ons you can put on these rigs that make it really nice, but in my opinion when you are getting into the $15,000 range, just buy a jeep or get a Suzuki Samari and pimp it out, it will save you money. :mrgreen:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

For 10,000 you could get a heck of a mini truck. Ride around with air conditioning or heater in the winter.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> For 10,000 you could get a heck of a mini truck. Ride around with air conditioning or heater in the winter.


That is what I am talking about. You could be blaring Def Leopard while road hunting also, the options are endless. :mrgreen: 8)


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

My father-in-law hates these things. Mainly because he is an old Jeep guy and the width on his old jeep is less than some of the bigger models (which still seem to go on the 52" or lower trails) of these things. Really he is just upset that they go on the trails and he can't (even though his jeep isn't as wide). Good luck.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

HUNK OF JUNK!

I bought a RZR last year and had to replace the engine after less than 12 hrs of runtime! seriously.... I've had a few other minor problems with it after replacing the engine. Long story. When it _has_ ran, it's been fun, but in the back of my mind I keep expecting something else to go wrong...

Maybe I was just the lucky one who got the lemon.

Good luck.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

The RZR 4 are 60" wide and will not fit in the 50" gates. Your standard RZR will only go through 50" gates with stock tires. They are limited in ground clearance and the skid plate gets used a lot. The RZR 4 do not have that ground clearance issue and are fun to take the family out. Since they are considered an UTV they can go on all trails not designated with a 50" restriction. They also can be licensed to run on the street in some counties with added equipment. You can enclose them and put a heater if you wish so you get the best of both worlds. I plan on getting one of these next year. Lots of fun for a family of 4.


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I just came across this thread......

I have a Rzr 4 800 with Power Steering. It is the BEST thing I have ever bought for the family!!! They are an absolute BLAST!!! I could write 5 pages of things that we LOVE about our Rzr 4!!!! Now the normal Rzr...I would not have...but the 4....is AMAZING!!! The only problem we have found so far...is not having enough time to ride it!!!!!

If you have a family that will fit....DO IT!!! You will love it and have a great time cruising the hills in it. It rides better than anything you have ever ridden in on the Mountain....by FAR!!! Like I said...I could go on forever, but if you want to know any specifics let me know...otherwise, just buy it and enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

In speaking with my partner on this venture who runs an atv rental business he refuses to buy anything by Polaris and swears by kawi and Yamaha, so it looks like the teryx 4 is the ticket. Certainly not the same performance of the razor but 10x more reliable.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

This reminds me of "magnumitus" in gun calibers, everyone has to jump on the latest greatest whizbang rifle caliber. I think I'll save myself $10 grand and go back to the "30-06" of the hunting vehicles:










-DallanC


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Tru Dat couldnt agree more. The benefit you can drive it down any hwy or road. Doesnt need all the add ons plus wont cost ya $16K to fully set it up.


----------

